# voltage - peak speed vs. 0 to 60 speed???



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

this may be a question with some obvious answers that i don't have the knowledge base to figure out. ignorance as opposed to stupidity. LOL
please share your sage opinions and help me plug some of the holes in my knowledge of how these little cars work. thx mj
Q: if i use more voltage to run my cars does it increase the entire bandwidth of speed of a certain car? 
or: is only peak speed affected or does if increase the speed at which the car reaches its peak speed?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Based on performance on my screwy setup, the whole powerband is affected. But I'm using train transformers and on auto pilot, 100 ohm potentiometors too. I don't know what the affect would be adding more power to what I have, but I would assume the trend would continue..


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The whole "bandwidth" is affected.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks, that was what i figured and i meant "powerband". mj


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Personaly, I found that the Ohm amount of the power supply modify the handling.


----------

